# North Jersey cruise roads



## imhighonboost (Apr 22, 2011)

anyone know of any nice roads to cruise on in north jersey? some nice curvy roads or something fun ?


----------



## pianoman3182 (Mar 6, 2011)

i live in sussex county. that's all we have here lol nice curvy back roads


----------



## imhighonboost (Apr 22, 2011)

pianoman3182 said:


> i live in sussex county. that's all we have here lol nice curvy back roads


 What town exactly? Can yu name me some streets ?


----------



## d33kenvw (Feb 9, 2012)

Central Jersey towards PA, nice farm and small old roads


----------

